# Interested in Meriwether, Upson, Talbot, or Taylor Cty Leases



## JMOOREHTS (Feb 26, 2012)

I am looking for properties in Meriwether, Talbot, Upson, or Taylor Counties of any acreage for lease for deer hunting. This will not be a hunting club but just a two man lease. If you know of or have any property that fits the description please contact me via email @ jmoore@consolidatedpipe.com or via cell @ 478 960 0665.

Thanks


----------



## pibald07 (Mar 3, 2012)

*leases*

Jmoore,

Central Ga landmanagement has leases in your desired areas. Call Tim Clarke at 770 719 4822.


----------



## JMOOREHTS (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------

